# Eggs



## spaintrain (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi everyone, first post! I have IBS-D and I have a question about eggs. On Sunday night I ate Spanish omelette (eggs and potato only)... I ate quite a lot of it and had no issues the following day. However, yesterday I ate some cold hard boiled eggs and today I have had a bad D episode. Is it possible that the eggs have a different effect on me depending on the preparation?

I know that it could have been something else, but I am in fairly strict control of my diet and since Saturday I haven't eaten anything that could cause this, that's to say I have only eaten foods that I know are OK for me.

Could it be the fact that the white and yolk aren't separated? Or that they are consumed alongside potato?


----------



## spaintrain (Jul 19, 2016)

Anyone? Should this be in the food section?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

You will have to experiment to find the answer.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Everyone is so different it's hard to say. I'm sure the prep probably makes a difference but who knows why that is.


----------



## Doglvr (Sep 25, 2010)

I think prep can make a difference. I can usually tolerate fried eggs or scrambled alone by themselves (no milk added) but I have can get cramps and D if they are hard boiled.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Doglvr said:


> I think prep can make a difference. I can usually tolerate fried eggs or scrambled alone by themselves (no milk added) but I have can get cramps and D if they are hard boiled.


Interesting.


----------



## spaintrain (Jul 19, 2016)

Doglvr said:


> I think prep can make a difference. I can usually tolerate fried eggs or scrambled alone by themselves (no milk added) but I have can get cramps and D if they are hard boiled.


That has been my experience too. Oh well, no more hard boiled eggs.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I can eat the same identical thing and one time I'm fine and the next I'm not. Too many variables.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

Its the timing eggs at night with potato is ideal because thats when the iron and calcium do their best. Potato is a complete protein when sugarized in the oven and that is fine at night. Eggs eaten before 6:00 pm is the issue.


----------



## JudyVan (Aug 5, 2016)

Scrambled eggs and bacon for breakfast will cause D about 90% of the time. I have never isolated it to see which causes it--the bacon or eggs, but suspect eggs. I think I must have a minor allergy to eggs like to go to milk w/o lactase added.


----------



## Shakerhood (Jul 24, 2016)

I have no issue with eggs, I use water instead of milk when making scrambled eggs.


----------

